# Cpt 98966



## easumma (Nov 19, 2012)

I the description it states qualified health care professional. Are they referring to a nurse, or can this be our Ultrasound Tech. She calls our patients sometimes when the doctor is not available for their results.  

Also, does anyone know the charge rate for CPT codes 99441-99443? At least an idea what you charge?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 19, 2012)

you cannot bill a phone call if your office is calling the patient.  The patient must originate the call... Also an ultrasound tech is not qualified to give results to a patient, either over the phone or face-to-face


----------



## easumma (Nov 19, 2012)

*Clarification*

So you are saying that the patient has to call in and initiate the call?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 19, 2012)

The patient must initiate the call this is in the instructions in the CPT book.. The qualified health care professional may not engaged in a conversation that exceeds their certificate/licensure.. To give the patient the results from a test requires a physician or NPP license so even if the patient did call in order to bill a phone call, it would need to be more than 7 days past the date of the test, the patient would not be present in the office 24 hours after the test, the call would need to be in excess of 5 minutes with the billing entity not counting hold time.   Usually test results do not fall within the phone call parameter.


----------



## easumma (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you..


----------

